# 3D Printed 1/48 scale Ercoupe



## MIflyer (Feb 12, 2021)

I do not have a 3D printer but might have to get one.

Here is a link to the data to build a 1/48 scale 3D printed Ercoupe: Internet Archive Search: Ercoupe Aircraft scale Model

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2021)

Looks so innovative design


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 13, 2021)

The model or the airplane?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2021)

This one but re-modelled by myself to reduce the weight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

